

OCaml for the masses - acg
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2038036

======
getsat
This was posted a few days ago:

HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3047741>

Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/kuhn3/ocaml_for...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/kuhn3/ocaml_for_the_masses/)

------
groovy2shoes
Good read. I rather like Yaron Minsky's videos on the Jane Street site, too:
<http://ocaml.janestreet.com/>

